# *UPDATE IN COMMENTS* Faint positive or Indent - 9 dpo



## SY92

Hi guys i am either 8/9dpo .. for shits and giggles i decided to take a test & well this came up within the 3 minute time frame & it honestly has colour!

but am i tripping, is this just a nasty FRER?
Can anyone else see this - i also havent Tweaked it at all...

do indents have colour ??


xo
:flower:


----------



## Flueky88

I see it :)


----------



## SY92

Flueky88 said:


> I see it :)

thanks hun! .. im soooo hoping its really there to stay!xo


----------



## ttc_lolly

100% BFP! Looks just like mine did at 9dpo. Congrats!


----------



## SY92

ttc_lolly said:


> 100% BFP! Looks just like mine did at 9dpo. Congrats!

Aw Congratulations hun! 
ohh I am soooo hoping so!
Ive seen some indents get colour, so I am just soo nervous now! Desperate to hold off a few more days to test again but ill probably cave & do one tomorrow morning as well! 

Fingers crossed it show up again!x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## SY92

Bevziibubble said:


> I see it!

Eeek! Yay! 
fingers crossed this is it x


----------



## Bevziibubble

SY92 said:


> Eeek! Yay!
> fingers crossed this is it x

Fingers crossed for you!! :)


----------



## Jules8

That’s look like a faint positive!


----------



## SY92

*Thankyou ladies!

i really hope this is it  x*


----------



## CC94

BFP! :flow:


----------



## SY92

Good Morning Ladies!

sooo after last nights unsure test i took these this mornings & I cannot believe what I am seeing!
I think mustve I O’d one day earlier.. so i am either only  10 or 11 DPO!!!

Ohh man! I didnt get anything that strong with my three losses this year either!
oh myyyy lorddd! <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## SY92

Bevziibubble said:


> Congratulations!!

Thankyou Bev!
Im still in shock , still sitting on the bathroom floor haha! x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww, lol. It takes a while to sink in!


----------



## SY92

Bevziibubble said:


> Aww, lol. It takes a while to sink in!

Yeah for sure!!x


----------



## Flueky88

Huge congrats!


----------



## SY92

Flueky88 said:


> Huge congrats!

thankyou lovely x


----------



## mindyb85

Yay!


----------



## tdog

New it congratulations lovely fab news :yipee: xx


----------



## SY92

tdog said:


> New it congratulations lovely fab news :yipee: xx

Thank you lovely, i still can’t believe it tbh x


----------



## SY92

mindyb85 said:


> Yay!

Still in shock ha ha xx


----------



## tdog

SY92 said:


> Thank you lovely, i still can’t believe it tbh x

You won't for a while I'm still like that now xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations hon im so happy for you


----------



## CC94

Congrats!!! <3


----------



## ttc_lolly

How wonderful! Huge congrats :wohoo:


----------



## SY92

Suggerhoney said:


> Congratulations hon im so happy for you

Thank you so much lovely!! <3 
sending you massive hugs x


----------



## SY92

ttc_lolly said:


> How wonderful! Huge congrats :wohoo:

Thank you so much <3 x


----------



## SY92

CC94 said:


> Congrats!!! <3

Thankya!! <3 xx


----------



## saveme

Congratulations


----------



## SY92

saveme said:


> Congratulations

Thank you <3 x
Hope you’re well x


----------



## KjConard

Congratulations!!!


----------



## SY92

KjConard said:


> Congratulations!!!

Thankyou lovey!x


----------



## saveme

Aww I am doing ok. Happy and healthy 9months!


----------



## SY92

saveme said:


> Aww I am doing ok. Happy and healthy 9months!

Gdgd hun!
Awk thankyou x


----------



## PerthLady91

I’ve said it on another thread but congratulations! So happy! I love seeing people’s tests <3


----------



## SY92

PerthLady91 said:


> I’ve said it on another thread but congratulations! So happy! I love seeing people’s tests <3

Thank you lovely!!
Hope you’re well xx


----------



## Babymama21_B

Hey ladies
I’m new to this thread
I did comment in another but didn’t receive much support regarding my tests I done tests yday and today you will notice as they are dry!
I got these results is this the real deal or do I have to wait
Xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Babymama21_B said:


> Hey ladies
> I’m new to this thread
> I did comment in another but didn’t receive much support regarding my tests I done tests yday and today you will notice as they are dry!
> I got these results is this the real deal or do I have to wait
> Xxx
> 
> View attachment 1084991

I see lines. 
If u start ure own thread u will get alot more response hon.


----------



## Babymama21_B

Suggerhoney said:


> I see lines.
> If u start ure own thread u will get alot more response hon.

Hey lovely how do I make my own thread xx


----------



## JessaBear36

Babymama21_B said:


> Hey lovely how do I make my own thread xx

After you click on the form you want say "pregnancy tests" after that start new thread will be on the top right side of page. Click on that and ask your question.


----------

